# Things to do in Cornwall in the rain



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all, like many I guess, we'll (2 adults and a 5 yr old) be heading to Cornwall tomorrow for the week. The weather forecast is, predictably, rubbish so what to do? We're staying at Trewethet CC site for a few days before moving to Chy Carne on the Lizzard. I've got a map of the walk between Tintagel and Boscastle. There's a waterfall nearby. What else do you good folk recommend? 

Thanks in advance. Guy


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Take coats and visit the seal sanctaury at Gweek.

Great place which my 5 year old loves.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Eden Project,on site there is a good walk along the coast not too far, you may see some Dolphins we did.
Arthurs Castle is not too far away either lots to see in Tintagel.
have a nice time we did.
Clive


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I find it never rains in the pub.. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

But she pours! Same here at the moment!

[Trust you Ray - and I am no better!]


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree withEden Project but "Lost Gardens of Heligan" are superb IMO - they are what gave the person who started Eden experience before Eden and are a fascinating garden which was "lost" completely when the workforce went off to the first World War and it was left untended for decades.

The American Army parked tanks on the lawn before D-Day (after laying concrete and it was abandoned again until the mid 1980's when it was found after being left untouched.

St Michael's Mount (Marazion) is also worth going to - walk over at low tide.

The shipwreck museum at Charlestown is brilliant - I know the person who put it all together and used to dive for bits for the museum from some of the thousands of shipwrecks around Cornwall.

http://www.visitcornwall.com/

worth visiting for ideas,

Dave


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

aikidomo said:


> Eden Project,on site there is a good walk along the coast not too far, you may see some Dolphins we did.
> Arthurs Castle is not too far away either lots to see in Tintagel.
> have a nice time we did.
> Clive


Arthurs seat might be a bit treacherous when the rocks/paths are wet. Watch your step. If you've got decent waterproofs you should be able to do all the usual touristy things. The lost gardens of Heligan are spectacular and the history is fascinating. The only drawback might be the areas which have decking which may be slippery when wet


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

shame you might just miss Fishermans Friends regular performance

http://portisaacsfishermansfriends.com/lives-dates/

have a look at this for their performance






and this for a bit of history


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

In Falmouth is the maritime museum, you could also take a boat trip up the river or over to St Mawes, most of the boats are enclosed so if it rains you should be OK. Use the park and float car park ( also park and ride). At Helston is Flambards for the five year old - a theme park and there are a number of places where you can go and have a look at the old tin mines, mostly NT. If you are not a member I would suggest one of you join as you will save a fortune on car parking. Gweek as suggested for the seal sanctuary and there is an aquarium in Newquay plus a zoo....

Just a few suggestions but heaps of things to do, have a lovely time, we will keep a look out for you!

Feel free to PM me if you need any info, don't know the North coast too well but can certainly tell you all about the South!


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Keep em coming 😃 we've been to Cornwall a few times over the years but mostly got lucky with the weather so avoided the more well known touristy stuff. Looks like we'll be giving them a go.

Guy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Levant mine has some indoor bits, including a beam engine still driven by steam which is lovely! I thought it would be noisy and a big commotion but its very civilised!

All very interesting and well worth it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levant_Mine_and_Beam_Engine

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/levant-mine/

St Michaels Mount is also partially inddors, but you're outside for a bit first. As Dave says you walk there at low tide, or you get a boat when the tides in, £2 each one way since you could probably time it to walk one way and boat the other. The Godolphin Arms hotel is directly opposite and you can ask at reception about tide times (good food, friendly staff, you seem to be able to stay overnight in the nearby car park)

If you go to Tintagel check out the old Post Office 

Buy an OS map and check out some of the standing stones? For instance

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mên-an-Tol

Have fun

Jason


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

The last time we stayed at Trewosits we were parked in the top fields, try to avoid this in your motorhome if possible, but it is the luck of the draw.The weather turned really nasy as a front came in and wow did it blow the campers all got together and we went around taking the Awnings down. 
A motor home had its satelite blown off and broken, and lots of awnings were torn up.  
We ended up giving shelter to some poor people in a trailer tent who were really suffering we took the kids in and I helped the guy out with some extra straps, in the morning it was as if nothing had happend the sun came out and it was like a scene from a disaster movie.
They packed up and went home as their Tent was ripped up.
I watched the news and took our Privacy room down the day before as I knew it was going to blow, and others ignored it.  
Clive


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

It is a beautiful evening in Falmouth this evening, calm and very warm. Just seen the local weather and it is not that bad really, maybe some rain Sunday but Monday is supposed to be good.

Very quiet on the seafront yesterday, haven't been down today but might wander down later!

Enjoy!


----------

